# Leaking windows



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The large side window on my 2-year old Apache is leaking when it rains heavily, as it did last night. The first time we had the problem was a couple of weeks ago, up until then there has been no problem. 

I have looked at the window and the seal appears to be perfectly OK, as you would expect at this early time in its life. Even though it is still under warrantee, I am perplexed, as there is no apparent reason for the leak. I hope this is not a problem which will keep repeating itself :? 

Is this a known problem or has anyone any similar experience?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Get it back to your Dealer ASAP.


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

It will keep repeating itself.
I have had 2 Autotrails and both had leaking windows that had seals replaced time after time but still leaked.
Dont get fobbed off with excuses get a new window fitted.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

The window that is causing the problems stands facing the direction we get the sun. I wonder if this may have warped the window over time? Is there any history of such things?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have had a similar problem in a large window but only after 6 years of ownership. I suppose it depends on how the water is getting in as to what the solution is. In my case the problem was solved by simply running some clear sealant all round the outside of the frame to body joint. Problem solved.

peedee


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

My near side sliding window leaks when washing it, or in driving rain from the rear, its bowed and fills up the internal gutter.

To resolve I have inserted a piece of small bore pipe which now drains it away.

I will bring it to the dealers attention when having the habitation service done.

Moterhome is 20 months old.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How spooky !!

I was just about to start a thread because the REAR window of my Dakota is leaking !! I had pretty much decided to run a bead of clear silicone around the top of the frame when it finally stops raining. You have just confirmed my suspicion that the window frame to wall seal has broken down.

Just waiting for a dry day now !!!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful contributions - it seems I'm not alone! I had thought mine was leaking round the seal, so taped it up temporarily. But we've had 'cats and dogs' (and then some!) here today and the water has got in again, so, in a brief spell of sunshine I nipped out, dried the sides and have now taped round the wall/window interface. It looks like that's the problem, so I hope the temporary fix is now done 

I hope it will be OK as we are off on Wednesday for very long weekend :happy7:, then its going for habitation check the week after, so I'll leave the sealing to the dealer this time, as it's still under warrantee


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi all, I hade the same problem on my last m/h, so I cleaned around all the window seals with panel wipe and put a smear of silicone sealer on the top and down both sides and never had another problem with leaks. Cheers Baz.....


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

I have had water ingress for some time.
I have an Autosleeper.
My vehicle is parked on a slight sideways slope.
The wall covering and furnishing below the large rear window on the 'down' end gets damp / wet.
Water used to pool on the window frame base by one of the window fasteners.
Not sure what I did to cure this - it's been a long time !! I thought it was cured but .............!!
I have put a bead of mastic along the top of the frame and just round the top corners to seal the joint to the body wall - that didn't cure it.
I put a bead of mastic down each side of the frame - that didn't cure it.
I pulled out part of the rubber seal and wondered if water was getting in it's channel and then into the inside - I used a syring to keep filling this channel but water didn't appear inside !
Water pools on the outside in this corner so I cut a channel in the metal where a pool forms. I thought that the water might be 'tracking' up between the window surface and the rubber seal.
I have yet to see if this works on the rear window.

In the mean time !.........
The same problem arose with the small bathroom window.
So applied the same cures - didn't work.
When I look CLOSELY where the window pane meets the rubber seal along the bottom there is signs of water. If I ease the rubber back I can see water. This is the same if I pull back the rubber up the sides as well. (Windows with no problem are all bone dry along here) 
In the bottom corner the water acually comes OVER the rubber seal and onto the window frame by a fastner.
Once pooled around the fastner it can get down one of the fastner screws to drip into the wall behind the surface.

But how does the water get between the rubber and the window pane.

I am going to clean off the rubber seal and window pane and try some vaseline on the rubber to see if this stops it.
Hope it doesn't perish the rubber seal !

Anyone any other ideas ?

I will post the results shortly.

I have put some pictures at
http://www.wdlowe.f2s.com/campwind/campwindow.htm


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*leaking windows*

Let your dealer know in advance so that he can get parts ordered. Its not fair to spring big issues like this on the dealer when you go for a habitation service - he will have allocated a time period for a standard habitation service only. It might just prevent you having to go back.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I agree - I've told him, and it's confirmed in writing. We're off tomorrow so he can have it for 2 days, Thursday and Friday (they are 80 miles and 3 hours from home, so will stop in their premises overnight. Seeing friends on Friday evening, so it turns into a bit of a trip out.


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, we too have had a leaking window in the Tribute.
It was the sliding window in the side load door, had it replaced under warranty after a repair failed to cure the problem.
Fortunately, the window is under the awning, so I wound out the awning a few inches to keep the rain off and things dry until it was replaced, cheers, Paul.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

hblewett said:


> I agree - I've told him, and it's confirmed in writing. We're off tomorrow so he can have it for 2 days, Thursday and Friday (they are 80 miles and 3 hours from home, so will stop in their premises overnight. Seeing friends on Friday evening, so it turns into a bit of a trip out.


Two days to replace a seitz window is a bit much.They can be replaced in 1-2 hours. :!: 
Backaxle


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Vaseline - don't whatever you do use vaseline. It will damage the rubber surround for good.


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

You must not use Vaseline. Use Silicone grease.
Purchase on line from RS or plumbers Merchants.

Steles


----------



## legend (May 1, 2005)

I thought I had heard something about vaseline.
Thanks for the warning. I was going to check first.

However
I've had it out today.
It was a nice sunny morning - so it was time to remove it and check / renew the sealant.

Job done in less than an hour and a half - so I would expect smeone that has done it before would be quicker ( N.B. hblewett and backaxle )

I have posted pictures and process at

http://www.wdlowe.f2s.com/campwind/campwindowout.htm

I think a major part of my problem is the butt joint in the metal frame to the window. This is placed at the top in the centre. The only way to waterproof it is to put loads of sealant on the back of the joint area.
See pictures.


----------

